# Suggested dosage help please.



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

I know that none of us are Vets but I bought a brand of CMPK I am not familier with. No one around here has regular CMPK and Molly is due to kid any time now. Due early next week.
She sniffed at her grain for a while this AM without eating at first. She did finally eat it all.
She was suspicious of me as I do the tail checks on her now but still I worry because she is big and has always had triplets. I don't think she is that big this time but she is very old for a goat (13) so I think I should start her on CMPK to be sure.

This is Durvet Oral Cal MPK
10 G Calcium
6 G Phosphorus
2.8 G Magnesium
.5 G Potassium
75 G Dextrose


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

It's the exact same CMPK I use. Start the doe on 30cc twice a day until she kids. Then keep a close check on her temp for 3-4 days after kidding. If it's 101.8 or below...give her the CMPK at each milking and only milk out about 1/2 her colostrum. Until her temp goes to 102 or 103. 
This is a precautionary measure to keep her from going down, since you know she has calcium issues and her age.
Kaye


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Ah, Thank you Kaye!
Just what I needed to know.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok, yesterday the doe had a bad time comming in from the meadow. It is over on the next hill so they come down one hill, up and over the other and across it to the barn. The Alpacas came in and usually the goats are right behind and then Molly and the donkey is in the rear of the line.
two goats are in the barnyard with new kids so there are just two out to pasture. Old Molly and the yearling.
the yearling came bouncing up the path some time later but instead of comming on in she stopped and got off path and played or nibbled at stuff. Waiting for Molly and Debbie. Molly comes to the top of the hill where I can see her but stands there a while and then moves on down the path a few feet and stops to rest again. Donkey is right behind her but waits while she rests. This pattern of moving a few feet at a time and resting happened all the way to the barn. I put her and the yearling in the goat pen with the Moms and kids so she could rest and not try to go back out to the meadow later when the others did.
I checked on her later and she was standing up on the hill by the fence and was having contractions.
I figured , this was it. Later I put her on the milk stand and gave her a 30cc dose of CMPK and put her in the kidding stall where she pawed and lay down and got up and did it again over and over. I gave her her evening grain but she would not eat it. Just a few bites. Finally she settled into a nest and went to sleep and I decided it was probably false labor as her teats did not fill out. Checked on her during the night.
She was fine.
This morning I decided to let her eat her grain before giving her CMPK again. She would not eat it. Then I figured out that she was mad about being in a different stall so I let her out and put her back in the area of the other goats. Put her in a stall there and put her grain in there with her. She started nibbling on it.
It took her a while to eat it but she did. I then gave her another dose of CMPK.
By the way Kaye, Thats a great brand of CMPK. She loves the stuff! No problem giving it to her at all and now she is no longer having contractions and is perky this afternoon.
I think I caught her just in the nick of time. I am still keeping her in close to the barn though.
Thanks again Kaye!


----------

